# DJADD Jump and Run



## fantrixx (13. Apr 2006)

Hi all,

ich habe ein Spiel vor langer Zeit mal Programmiert (war ein Schulpojekt). Das gesamte Spiel ist in 6 std. Programmiert wurden.
Könnt ihr euch ja mal anschauen.

Hier der Link:

http://rapidshare.de/files/17884097/Djadd_27.6_FINAL.rar.html

Größe: 404 KB

Info: Um das Spiel auszuführen muss man Welt.java starten oder die start.bat Datei.

Ic hoffe es gefällt euch.

Ps.: es ist nichts großes aber wollte mal schauen wie es euch so gefällt ?!


mfg

Fan


----------



## Sanix (13. Apr 2006)

Kannst du Mal noch die Sourcen hochladen?


----------



## fantrixx (13. Apr 2006)

was meisnt du damit ? Sourcen ? welche ? Meisnt du meine *.java Dateien ?
Du brauchst nur die .rar Datei entpacken. Da ist alles


----------



## Manfred (13. Apr 2006)

Also start.bat gibts nicht, aber egal!

Naja das Spiel müsste noch ein bischen nachbearbeitet werden, aber es sieht nicht schlecht aus!
Ducken konnte ich mich nicht, beim laufen und springen kommen die Rakete auf einmal viel näher bzw. tauchen aus dem nichts auf

Aber ich denke, man kann sich davon einiges abkupfern!


----------



## fantrixx (13. Apr 2006)

hmm komisch eigentlich sollte die start.bat Datei da sein ?! Naja egal. 
Ich weiss da muss man noch einiges machen aber wie gesagt da sind nur 6 std. Arbeit drine


----------



## fantrixx (13. Apr 2006)

Manfred hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also start.bat gibts nicht, aber egal!
> 
> Naja das Spiel müsste noch ein bischen nachbearbeitet werden, aber es sieht nicht schlecht aus!
> Ducken konnte ich mich nicht, beim laufen und springen kommen die Rakete auf einmal viel näher bzw. tauchen aus dem nichts auf
> ...



Tja das sind die bekannten Bugs  Aber die Sache das die Rakete schneller angeflogen kommt ist alle ne Sache der rumfummlerrei. Ne das Feature ducken habe ich noch nicht eingefügt.

Was meinst du das man sich da noch was abkupfern kann ? 

Mfg

Fan


----------



## Manfred (13. Apr 2006)

Ich meine damit, dass wenn jemand soetwas programmieren will, dieses Projekt sicher gut dafür ist etwas zu lernen. Da der Quellcode sehr übersichtlich ist und das Projekt an sich klein und überschaubar ist!

Also für den Einstieg in ein Jump and Run gut geeignet finde ich!


----------



## fantrixx (13. Apr 2006)

Oh Danke  Mal endlich jmd. der was positives zum Programm sagt.


----------



## conan2 (13. Apr 2006)

Komisch, wenn ich das Prog starte kommt kein Frame...


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (13. Apr 2006)

Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ein richtiges Spiel ist das noch nicht. Der Ansatz ist da, aber selbst ohne die bekannten Defizite wollte das niemand länger als 25 Sekunden spielen.

In erster Linie bräuchte das ganze aber erstmal eine saubere Zeitbasis für Animation usw. Derzeit scheint das Spiel auch mehr oder weniger alle CPU-Ressourcen zu verbrauchen, die es kriegen kann. 
Habe jetzt nur mal grob in den Source geschaut, scheint so also würdest Du Thread.sleep mit 1 als Parameter aufrufen. Das ist keine gute Idee: auf Windows-Systemen kann ein Wert <20ms zu einer Verstellung der Systemzeit führen. Auch bestenfalls kehrt unter Windows irgendwann zwischen 1 und 20ms zur Ausführung zurück.

Javadoc-Kommentare finde ich gar keine, dabei sind Javadocs wirklich sehr nützlich und wenn man eine API-Dokumentation mitliefert, sind zumindest Javadocs bei allen "public" Methoden und Variablen ein Muß.

Rein vom Stil her ist mir aufgefallen, daß Du es nicht so mit Getter/Setter-Interfaces hast und z.B. in TimerWorld auf Membervariablen des Objekts Held zugreifst, das wiederum in Welt angelegt wird. Solche globalen Zustandsgrößen des Spiels wären in einem eigenen Objekt besser aufgehoben. Ich nenne sowas dann Controller oder GameController und mache alle Member statisch, damit man darauf zugreifen kann, ohne Referenzen mitzuschleppen. Außerdem gibt es den GameController ja per Definition nur einmal, also ist es auch legitim, ihn statisch zu machen.

Last but not least ist das Archiv ein echtes Sammelsurium von Dateileichen. Da liegen tonnenweise Backup-Dateien, Kopien von Dateien und nicht verwendete Bilder rum - darunter auch urheberrechtlich geschütztes SuperMario-Zeug. Würde ich entfernen, zumal DU es ja eh nicht brauchst.


----------



## fantrixx (21. Apr 2006)

0xdeadbeef hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ein richtiges Spiel ist das noch nicht. Der Ansatz ist da, aber selbst ohne die bekannten Defizite wollte das niemand länger als 25 Sekunden spielen.
> 
> In erster Linie bräuchte das ganze aber erstmal eine saubere Zeitbasis für Animation usw. Derzeit scheint das Spiel auch mehr oder weniger alle CPU-Ressourcen zu verbrauchen, die es kriegen kann.
> Habe jetzt nur mal grob in den Source geschaut, scheint so also würdest Du Thread.sleep mit 1 als Parameter aufrufen. Das ist keine gute Idee: auf Windows-Systemen kann ein Wert <20ms zu einer Verstellung der Systemzeit führen. Auch bestenfalls kehrt unter Windows irgendwann zwischen 1 und 20ms zur Ausführung zurück.
> ...



Danke dir für die Kritik ich gebe dir in vielen Teilen recht aber zur Verteidigung muss ich sagen das dies  einer meiner ersten Spiele sind die ich Programmiert habe. Ich denke mal das ich durch die Fehler gelernt habe und ich denke mal, dass ich das nächste Spiel besser machen werde 

Achja noch was ihr findet unter: www.tmce.de.ms   --> "Programz" jetzt noch mehr Spiele von mir und Freunden. VIEL SPASS damit und Kritik oder Lob *loL* ist gefordert


----------

